# Baking in Gas convection vs Electric convection?



## sweet (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi!

I am opening a bakery and am not sure what kind of oven would be best for my needs.  At home I use an electric convection oven, however at the used restaurant supply stores I am seeing lots of gas convection ovens.  Does anyone have any insight as to the differences in the commercials ovens?

Thx!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been told that gas is less expensive to run, over time, than an electric oven.  I've always only had gas ovens to use so I don't have data to back this up; I know that manufacturers will post usage data like this online (Blodgett does, for their ovens). Your mileage will vary on this.

An electric oven does not need to be vented.

A gas oven needs to be vented so while you will save $ in the long run in operating costs; you spend $ upfront doing the ventilation.  You will probably also need a carbon monoxide monitor installed (this is a new requirement in our area, it started about 8? years ago).


----------



## Chrisopotamus (Jul 12, 2017)

jcakes pretty much covered it. Gas is always cheaper in the long run, but you'd have to get gas to the oven if it isn't already there. If you're just planning on using a tank, most codes have strict requirements that they have to be outdoors and a certain distance from the oven, etc. 

Also - when putting in your electric oven, it's usually the fire inspector that's going to be looking for a hood. Make sure you look up your local firecodes before your inspection, specifically the part about the hood requirements. When opening my newest bakery, the fire marshal delayed us a week while she "researched" whether our electric oven needed a hood. Ultimately, our local code in Orlando says a hood is needed for an electric oven if you're going to be roasting meats, or anything that produces smoke or "odors". You can show your planned menu to prove it doesn't apply to you.

Also, the fire marshal will usually demand that the interior wall behind and near your oven is fire rated, which basically is a complete rebuild of the wall. Save yourself the hassle and put it on an exterior wall. )

Another "recent" code that's happened nation wide is that your food business on a public sewer system has to have a really large in-ground grease trap, so I hope the location you're picking has one. For a small bakery, as long as you're not frying anything you might be able to get by with a smaller under-sink model but you'll have to file for a variance and it usually takes a few weeks.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Over time gas ovens will developer "hot" spots. There is more to go wrong with electric. If you go with gas, figure out if oven is natural or propane before buying. Make sure you have access to a supplier of the type of gas that you need before buying, although it is an easy and inexpensive part switch if you know how...if you don't someone will probably charge you an arm and a leg. If you go with electric, figure out if your building has 110 or 220 or both and where before buying.


----------



## Chrisopotamus (Jul 12, 2017)

Cheflayne brings up a good point about the voltage. Your commercial oven (unless it's really tiny) will definitely be 220v. An electrician can run a line (or sometimes combine two circuits) for you. It isn't as expensive as you'd think.

Also... the commercial convection oven will totally cook way faster (and "hotter") than your oven at home. A good starting point is to lower the temp by 25 degrees and also reduce the cooking time but one or two minutes below the minimum. You can tweak from there. (Definitely make sure you run through all your recipes at least once in your new location before opening it.)


----------

